# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Gjeni filmin ndermjet ...

## Homer

... personazheve, dekoreve etj

Mendova me hap kyt Teme ne forme loje per te pasjonumt e kinemas. 
Po e filloj me nji te lehte, Gjejeni:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> ... personazheve, dekoreve etj
> 
> Mendova me hap kyt Teme ne forme loje per te pasjonumt e kinemas. 
> Po e filloj me nji te lehte, Gjejeni:



laura harring dhe naomi watts tek mulholland dr.

----------


## Homer

> laura harring dhe naomi watts tek mulholland dr.


Ma mori menja qe ti do ta gjeje Mi CORAZON ngaqe ne postimet tuja kam pa qe e ke pelqy Mulholland Dr.

Mund te vesh dhe ti nej imazh  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ok, edhe une nje te lehte. Po qe se e keni veshtire per titullin e filmit, mjaftojne aktoret.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Homer

> Ok, edhe une nje te lehte. Po qe se e keni veshtire per titullin e filmit, mjaftojne aktoret.


E lehte? lol Un dorezohem i pari lol, sja kam iden hiç filmave te vjeter, njohurit e mija fillojn mbas 90-es lol

I holla i sy atij Topikut tat mbi filmat e vjeter mos po e gjej kun kyt foton, pa sukses lol


Ps: M'duket sikur e kam pa dikund ...

----------


## MI CORAZON

> E lehte? lol Un dorezohem i pari lol, sja kam iden hiç filmave te vjeter, njohurit e mija fillojn mbas 90-es lol
> 
> I holla i sy atij Topikut tat mbi filmat e vjeter mos po e gjej kun kyt foton, pa sukses lol
> 
> 
> Ps: M'duket sikur e kam pa dikund ...


Jane prodhuar me miliona filma. As une, as ti e askush, s'mund t'i njohe te gjithe.  :buzeqeshje:  
Por kjo loje eshte, mbase na qellon shansi te gjejme ndonje.  :buzeqeshje:  . Tek foto qe kam vendos une inicialet jane A.M. dhe K.H.

----------


## busavata

shum loj interesante , ju pershenes Homer edhe Mi Corazon 
si e kuptova unë , kush e ban zgjidhen e pytjes , e poston detyren e ardhshme , apo ?

----------


## Lilo-Ila

> Tek foto qe kam vendos une inicialet jane A.M. dhe K.H.



Me duket se aktorja eshte Kethrin Hepbern....apo jam gabim? Ndersa per aktorin me duket fytyre e pare,por per momentin nuk me kujtohet :buzeqeshje:

----------


## fattlumi

Pershendetje,as une se marr vesh se cili eshte ai film i vjeter ne foto mirepo po vazhdoj me nje skene nga nje film qe shpresoj se do ta gjeni lehte.

----------


## MI CORAZON

s'eshte e thene te postoje ai qe e gjen pyetjen. Por te postohet pasi eshte gjetur, mendoj une. Po Katharine Hepburn eshte. Foton e aktorit po e ve edhe nje here. inicialet Ad. M.   :buzeqeshje: 
Shihemi nga mbremja... :Lulja3:

----------


## ChuChu

> Me duket se aktorja eshte Kethrin Hepbern....apo jam gabim? Ndersa per aktorin me duket fytyre e pare,por per momentin nuk me kujtohet


ay quhet adolf.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Pershendetje,as une se marr vesh se cili eshte ai film i vjeter ne foto mirepo po vazhdoj me nje skene nga nje film qe shpresoj se do ta gjeni lehte.



Kjo eshte e kolljshme fare.  :buzeqeshje:  English Patient. R.F dhe K.S.T.  :Lulja3:

----------


## fattlumi

> Kjo eshte e kolljshme fare.  English Patient. R.F dhe K.S.T.


E gjete,njeri nder filmat me te mire te shekullit 20,poashtu i preferuari im  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

e gjetet . ju lumte!  :Lulja3: 
ishte "morning Glory" me katharine hepburn dhe adolphe menjou

----------


## Homer

> e gjetet . ju lumte! 
> ishte "morning Glory" me katharine hepburn dhe adolphe menjou


Shyqyr  :ngerdheshje:  

Na bani nder ai qe e gjeti lol

Sa per Pacientin Anglez, sa isha tu e postu, bravo MI CORAZON, ma more ne pole position =)

----------


## busavata

Ralph Fiennes edhe Kristin Scott Thomas , titullin e filmit e tha Mi Corazon

----------


## Kavir

> Ok, edhe une nje te lehte. Po qe se e keni veshtire per titullin e filmit, mjaftojne aktoret.


Lejohet pergjigjja kur te ndihmon gogli? 

Ne fakt ne pamje te pare thashe t`ja veshja "Nje grua nga Parisi" por aty nuk luan K.H. luan vetem A.M.

P.S Lere se qenke pergjigjur vete. Po mire si funksionon kjo loja njeri sjell foton dhe te tjeret e gjejne? Apo secili sjell foton e vet e filmit qe ka qejf dhe pastaj zgjedhim foton e filimit qe dime?

----------


## ChuChu

Ky eshte classic.  :Lulja3:

----------


## Lilo-Ila

> Ky eshte classic.



jan hargju filmat e koheve te fundit....qe jeni kapur per kalsiket?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## broken_smile

> Po mire si funksionon kjo loja njeri sjell foton dhe te tjeret e gjejne? Apo secili sjell foton e vet e filmit qe ka qejf dhe pastaj zgjedhim foton e filimit qe dime?


Do ishte me mire qe njeri te sjelli foton dhe te tjeret provojne ta gjejne. Kush e gjen i pari ka te drejte te postoje nje foto tjeter. Keshtu mendoj une, Homer ti qe je hapesi i temes vendos rregullat : D

Booo cna lodhet me keto classics..une dorezohem, nuk e di  :buzeqeshje:

----------

